# we found them this morning!



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Me and peon got on them today!!$


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice shootin. Spot looks nice!


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Sweeet. Still looking for my first woodie.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Better get one before sunday if youre gonna do it this year Bobcat. This split goes out on the 31st and by the next split, all the woodies will be long gone.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The two that im holding in the first pic are heading to the taxidermist.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like you two had a really GREAT DAY. That first picture is truly beautiful with all the colors and background. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Beaver..You won't be sorry having them mounted together...I had a wall mount a hen woodie and drake mounted ..and one with two mallards a hen and a drake..Turned out gorgues ...You had a great day and as I can see you enjoyed it..Congrads guy'[email protected]!$...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Looks like you two had a really GREAT DAY. That first picture is truly beautiful with all the colors and background. Thanks for sharing.


Dont forget the best part about the first picture versus the second....I'm in it.

crappie, I was thinking doing a standing mount. I dont know why, but I think woodies look better standing than flying. I am thinking of having the hen in a resting pose and the drake standing over her, watching out on top of a branch. I also have a big drake mallard that im gonna have cupped like its landing in the decoys. I think it would look good in a corner flying towards you.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> Looks like you two had a really GREAT DAY. That first picture is truly beautiful with all the colors and background. Thanks for sharing.


oh wow you dont know what you have started here lol...

it was a fun day out and felt great to bring my first 2 woodies down today.. hope we can repeat tomorrow...im getting one of the drakes is shot mounted flying on the wall..


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I saw one similar to the Woodie mount you are talking about..And I loved it...As for that drake Greenhead..I have a Light colored Hen that I took at Mosquito comming in wings cupped with her head slightly down like she was looking for a place to land..That is the way she was when I shot her...A table mount and a corner mount sounds like a great idea.....JIM....CL....


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

nice shooting. How many did you get and were they all woodies?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

we shot 5 that day but we had opportunity to shoot a lot more. We were allowed 6 for a two man limit, we werent exactly on our "A" game that morning.

They were all woodies, thats all we have down here right now. We were hunting an old backwoods swamp. The big ducks are all up by you right now.lol


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

beaver said:


> we shot 5 that day but we had opportunity to shoot a lot more. We were allowed 6 for a two man limit, we werent exactly on our "A" game that morning.
> 
> They were all woodies, thats all we have down here right now. We were hunting an old backwoods swamp. The nig ducks are all up by you right now.lol


haha, yeah, those dam comorants


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

how's the hunting pressure down there? Up here it's unreal....Gotta have or be on private land to be successful.... It's too populated......not enough land, too many hunters. I noticed there isn't as many hunters out when it gets below freezing temperatures though.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

armyMOSfishin said:


> haha, yeah, those dam comorants


LMAO, that was a typo. It should say "big ducks" meaning mallards,black ducks,etc..

Hunting pressure is very light after the first weekend.Most down here are half arsed fair weather hunters when it comes to ducks. I know what you're talking about up there though. Pressure is kind of stupid, but you can still kill some good ducks up there. !$


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Great pics, congrats on a good hunt. 

Missed out on the first split, looking forward to getting out in the second.


----------

